# Mystery Company Is Rapidly Acquiring U.S. Gun and Ammo Manuf



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Very scary that one company is acquiring so many gun & ammo manufacturers, certainly is red flagged in my mind.

http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-ne...iring-u-s-gun-and-ammo-manufacturers_12082011


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

At least this time the fear factor conspiracy types aren't saying Soros is behind it. :eyeroll:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

....or is he? :wink:

The fact is...no one _really_ knows. I'm glad to see this is an issue because I've been wondering since I heard Remington bought Marlin a few years ago, not even knowing Remington themselves had been purchased.

Last I heard Soros is worth about 22 Billion dollars. He's been quoted to say he would give it all if he was assured it would beat George Bush, and actually donated about 27 million dollars trying to do just that. Cereberus is worth more than Soros can afford to buy, but not Freedom Group. They have 500 million dollars of debt and lost over 6 million more last year, and are well within his budget.

Watch this as time goes on. Competition is ALWAYS a good thing, and we have a lot more at risk here than competitive pricing!

Good post, questor! :beer:


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

_As of 2009, Cerberus was facing major calls from its investors for redemptions, and had written down its investment in Chrysler to 19 cents on the dollar. Had there not been the federal bailout, the investment could have been worth nothing.

Well, it's nice to know that Feinberg has friends in the federal government. Suspicious people (even more paranoid than ourselves) might suggest a quid pro quo: Feinberg gets a bailout and in return, the US gun manufacturing industry gets a roll-up. Well, on second thought, no &#8230; That's just too darn paranoid!

Nonetheless, there is a roll-up. And the activity seems frenetic. Cerberus-controlled Freedom Group, Feinberg's vehicle, has purchased one high profile gun manufacturer after another. The article tells us that it began with Maine-based Bushmaster before the biggest prize of all fell into its lap, Remington._

http://www.prisonplanet.com/wall-street-buys-up-guns.html


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

That actually scares me more than the other, questor. The current administration came very close to ending all target shooting on Fed land with one stroke of a pen this fall, can you imagine what could happen if they gained control of half of the shooting sports industry? I'm sure you heard of TARP money paybacks being refused so gov control of the bank could persist, imagine the same after a bailout here? 

Keep an eye on it :wink:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd recommend you hurry and buy your organic seeds.Then relax a bit.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Relax, Duck. All he's sayin is keep your head out of the sand and pay attention. Something our friends on the other side of the world should have done a few years ago. :wink:

Rest assured, what he's showing us has NOT gone unnoticed by those who hate what we love the most.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh I'm totally relaxed as far as any 'market' threat to firearms goes.Political threats are the only concern.From a market standpoint there is absolutely no threat.In 2007 there were an estimated 1135 manufacturers worldwide making an estimated 8 million firearms per year.An estimated 875 million firearms presently exist in the world with 250-270 million in the US.
Oh yeh,I'm relaxed from any silly market worries.


----------



## SettersRule (Dec 11, 2011)

May here would not believe me, or certainly not know of the US Government dropping bombs On American Citizens.
But yes folks, it happened. 
Not too long ago either, unless a few generations is a long time ago for you.

Miners Wars of 1919-1920s. Look it up.
President Wilson called in the US Air Force B52s to drop bombs on West Virginian citizens, who heaven forbid, protested their children working in mines, being paid in worthless script, and wanting work day hours of 8-10 hrs per day.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=7136


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Good lord,just saw the last part of SettersRule post.
Wison called in B52s in 1919 on W Virg miners.Oh yea,more 'truth' out of your mouth.Sure it wasn't Orville and Wilbur?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

So some one invented time travel and no one told me about it???? If they can send B52s back to 1919, maybe we could send a few tanks back to the 1700s???


----------



## Mike J (Dec 12, 2011)

They're probably buying the arms companies to outfit their silent black helicopters.


----------

